# Configuration mail iPod Touch



## bakkies (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acheter l'iPod Touch 4 et j'ai des difficultés pour configurer ma boîte mail. j'arrive à les recevoir mais je ne parviens pas à les envoyer. Ca cloche au niveau du serveur SMTP. Il me demande un mot de passe. Je ne sais pas quoi lui donne...

Je suis sur Orange

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Timekeeper (18 Septembre 2010)

As-tu essayé le même mot de passe que pour accéder à ta messagerie ?


----------



## bakkies (19 Septembre 2010)

Après maintes tentatives, je suis enfin arrivée à configurer mes mails sur l'iPod. C'est relativement pénible puisqu'à chaque fois, j'entrais les mêmes données, et à chaque coup, il refusait de me reconnaître. Et à la énième tentative, ça a marché... mystères de l'informatique sans doute.


----------



## Thomas.GdM (24 Septembre 2010)

De mon coté j'ai un autre problème: mon adresse mail termine par @live.be à la place de @live.com et donc je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mail.

Tous les sites me disent que je dois rentrer comme nom d'hôte pop.live.com (réception) & smtp.live.com (envoi) or ça ne marche pas. J'ai essaye pop.live.be et smtp.live.be et ça ne marche pas non plus. Comme autres paramètres j'ai mi pop et non imap, description: live, nom d'utilisateur: adresse mail. 

Quelqu'un à un conseil à me donner? Merci bcp!


----------



## arbaot (25 Septembre 2010)

Pop*3*.live.com peut-être


----------

